# Ferrari 575M Maranello - 2004



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Boas

The Ferrari 575M Maranello is a two-seat, two-door, grand tourer built by Ferrari. Launched in 2002, it is essentially an updated 550 Maranello featuring minor styling changes from Pininfarina. The 575M was replaced by the 599 GTB in the first half of 2006.

Updates from the 550 include a renewed interior, but with substantial improvements mechanically, including bigger brake discs, a larger and more powerful engine, a different weight distribution, refined aerodynamics and fluid-dynamics and an adaptive suspension set-up (the four independent suspensions are also controlled by the gearbox, to minimize pitch throughout the 200-milliseconds shift time). Two six-speed transmissions are available, a conventional manual gearbox and, for the first time on a Ferrari V12, Magneti Marelli's semi-automatic (Electrohydraulic manual) 'F1' gearbox. The model number refers to total engine displacement in litres, whilst the 'M' is an abbreviation of 'modificato' or 'modified'.

This one has only 29000 kms on the clock.










After the first wash and claying session i removed all the things i could for a perfect finish.










A lot of sanding marks , swirls were not serious but the scratches were a lot hard to fully remove.



































Bonnet corrected










Roof


























Trunk without the lettering


























rear part of the trunk


























Door



































Sideway


































Rear


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Ópticas


















After the paint correction



































Rim detail and wheel arches


















With one layer Zaino Z2 Pro










Polished chrome


















Another layer of Zaino Z2 Pro and Z8.





































































































































Interior detalhado










































Motor











































Exterior



































































In the sun


































































Regards

Rui


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Still one of the classiest Ferraris ever built, I adore this car... and now with a perfect finish, even more so!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

one of my very first BEST cars when i was little, well the 550. stunning work on awesome motor


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning results..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top work Rui, fantastic transformation. Some of the photography is superb :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

lovely car thanks for putting this up Racer! the 355, 550, 575M and F40 modern(ish) ferraris are wonderful...i was never certain of the 575M originally if i am honest because of the minor changes they did i thought unbalenced it but as time has moved on it has aged superbly in design terms.

what the is the colour of this one my first thought was the silver (argento nurburgring) but then it is to dark would i be right in thinking grigio titanio?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ninja59 said:


> lovely car thanks for putting this up Racer! the 355, 550, 575M and F40 modern(ish) ferraris are wonderful...i was never certain of the 575M originally if i am honest because of the minor changes they did i thought unbalenced it but as time has moved on it has aged superbly in design terms.
> 
> what the is the colour of this one my first thought was the silver (argento nurburgring) but then it is to dark would i be right in thinking grigio titanio?


iT´s Grigio Titanio and yes this 575M it´s a piece of art :thumb:

I did a 550 Maranello 2 years ago more or less , take a look here

http://www.cardetail.pt/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=103&Itemid=14

Regards

Rui


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job as usual Rui :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning result! Great job!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Racer said:


> iT´s Grigio Titanio and yes this 575M it´s a piece of art :thumb:
> 
> I did a 550 Maranello 2 years ago more or less , take a look here
> 
> ...


lovely 550 to those seats though! they were looking abit sorry for themselves....excellent job!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Awesome as always Rui 

I facking love these things!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there mate :thumb:


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

The top of details in portugal :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantasctic job! :thumb: Lovely colour. You could sell a lorry load of Zaino off the back of those pics.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice. Good move in removing the badges to get the best uniform finish. :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome work, awesome car, awesome color. Awesome !


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great pictures. and some amazing work or atruly awsome car :argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

And once again Rui FANTASTIC!!!!!! :argie:

Z man! :lol:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

fantastic work, it looks amazing.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Superb looking car, excellent job too, well done mate.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing work as always there Rui! Love some of the shots you have of it. 

ATB

John


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> And once again Rui FANTASTIC!!!!!! :argie:
> 
> Z man! :lol:
> 
> ...





Pedro.Malheiro said:


> fantastic work, it looks amazing.





steven.vanessa said:


> Superb looking car, excellent job too, well done mate.





Johnnyopolis said:


> Amazing work as always there Rui! Love some of the shots you have of it.
> 
> ATB
> 
> John


Thanks Guys and John , Zaino finish


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> Brilliant work :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Unreal!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

God what a beautiful colour for that car, good job!


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

One of the best finish i ever saw.:thumb:


----------



## twincamsir (May 1, 2011)

top job!......... like ur workskop1


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

remonrace said:


> God what a beautiful colour for that car, good job!





mbrad_26 said:


> One of the best finish i ever saw.:thumb:





twincamsir said:


> top job!......... like ur workskop1


Thanks Guys


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning job mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!! The 575 is one awesome Ferrari.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Stunning job mate.





MatrixGuy said:


> Absolutely stunning!! The 575 is one awesome Ferrari.


Thanks guys and yes it´s a truly great car :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning detail on the 575 thanks for sharing your work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning detail on the 575 thanks for sharing your work


Your welcome :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent finish, good work there. Looking for any apprentices lol ?? id love to live there and do that for a living.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

steven.vanessa said:


> Excellent finish, good work there. Looking for any apprentices lol ?? id love to live there and do that for a living.


Thanks :thumb:

Looks very nice to see the before and after , but detailing it´s not that "misterious" and elan job when do it professionaly , day in day out.


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Absolutely good work, looks nice.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ben-150 said:


> Absolutely good work, looks nice.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Rui!:thumb:

John.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Rui!:thumb:
> 
> John.


:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just a quick update , the new owner call me to help him out...sort a "problem".

He lend the 575M to a friend , and after 1000 kms the car was delivered with a flat tire , front bumper scratch without the wash cover...
But the worst was the clutch almost worn out and metalic noises when we rev it up.

The interior was a mess and i just don´t understand why someone have to be so F%$&/ A%&/ with cars. :wall:

A 4 figure in euros is the cost of this joke.


----------

